# Gents walking stick. Up Date number 1 and YEW (2)



## maltrout512 (22 Mar 2009)

Bought a kit to make a walking stick about three weeks ago. I had two small lengths of mahogany about 25mm square and 350 mm long. The ball unscrews to reveal a compass, and the actual ball unscrews from the brass collar on the wood, which when I can find the right size vile (hopefully silver) I will bore into the stick to hold the vile and it's contents(single malt!!!!) I will do this to the next one which is under way and in yew because This one has been sold. So I made a stick. Sorry that there are no during photo's as I was a little unsure if it was going to work. The final product........












The gentleman who bought it fell in love with it and so is the proud owner of the walking stick.

As promised photos of the yew stick in progress.

This is the bottom half





Moving the center steady to finnish






finishing before sanding






This is as far as I have reached, the top half I will post in the next couple of days.


----------



## TEP (22 Mar 2009)

Very neat *Malcolm*, that taper is just right. Well done.

Was there any whip while turning? If so how did you support the length.


----------



## maltrout512 (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks Tam. Yes there was plenty of whip, but made a steady. I will post some photos later of the yew one that I started yesterday. You will see the set up that I am using. The grain on the mahogany was nice and tight. Not very common these days with all the fast growing rubbish that we have to put up with.


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Mar 2009)

Very nice Malcolm. Taking spindle turning to longer lengths aren't we? :lol: Looks very posh. Wher is the vial of fortifier?was it in the top?

Be interesting to see it in yew. Look forward to that one.

Pete


----------



## shedhead (22 Mar 2009)

Great job Malcolm. The style of the cut is just right for the stick fittings.
Give us photo's of the next one.


----------



## NickWelford (22 Mar 2009)

Very nice - I know it's difficult to get a progressive taper accurately. If it isn't rude or sensitive, may I ask how much one would charge for a similar item? Hypothetically.....


----------



## johnny.t. (22 Mar 2009)

That is superb Malcolm , just right for the decerning walker  

Look forward to seeing the next one, complete with shot of whiskey, just what you need on a chilly day out 8) 

JT


----------



## PowerTool (22 Mar 2009)

Very nice - as said,the shape is _just_ right  (you know,that "want to hold it" quality)

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (22 Mar 2009)

Very smart looking stick Malcolm  
Nicely turned and finished.


----------



## Richard Findley (22 Mar 2009)

Hi Malcolm,

Walking canes are a bit of a specialty of mine. I've never really managed to get good pictures of mine though :evil: 

Looks like it came out nicely. Well done. What finish did you use?

Be careful drilling Yew. It cracks very easily from the heat!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (22 Mar 2009)

That is one good looking cane...
Would love to see the set up to turn one.
Had a go at turning a base ball bat with dire consequences...lol
So have not tried canes yet.
I have been looking for a new dress cane for my wife and 
was thinking along the lines of screw sections, would have to be in three
so she could put it in her bag.
The finish looks great, is the handle solid brass...??


----------



## Woodmagnet (22 Mar 2009)

Great stick Malcolm, 8) this is something i want
to try and make, as i am walking with a stick
these day's but mine is an old fashioned bent
top(crook) style and i don't like it.  How do you
work out the length for one Malcolm :?: :? 
I have a length of Beech in the workshop do
you think it is suitable for a one piece stick, or
should i look for something else. :?


----------



## greggy (22 Mar 2009)

malcom, thats a great looking walking stick. well done :wink:


----------



## Richard Findley (23 Mar 2009)

Hi all,

If it's any help to anyone, this is my set up for cane turning:






This shows my long home made wooden tool rest, which makes the process a lot easier!!!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2009)

That looks a good idea Richard  
Did you make the rest wider to start with and have been cutting it down to put a clean edge on or just use a new piece :?:


----------



## Woodmagnet (23 Mar 2009)

Nice one Richard, i would'nt have thought
to make a longer rest.


----------



## maltrout512 (23 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all you comments. Nick PM sent. The finnish is button polish applied with a rubber. About ten coats in all, cutting back every now and again. The yew one is proving to be a ba...d but will tonight post up progress and you will see the set up that I am using at the moment. Thanks all again.


----------



## Richard Findley (23 Mar 2009)

Paul.J":9ai6z4ed said:


> That looks a good idea Richard
> Did you make the rest wider to start with and have been cutting it down to put a clean edge on or just use a new piece :?:



Sorry Paul, not sure I understand your question? The rest is aprox 2x1 Oak with a bevel planed onto the top to roughly match my exitsing tool rest. When I initially made it I wasn't sure how it would stand up to it but I've made over 300 canes with it now and it's still in good nick!!!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2009)

*Richard Findley wrote*


> Sorry Paul, not sure I understand your question? The rest is aprox 2x1 Oak


Sorry Richard but you have answered it.
I thought you might have started with say 4x1 and had been cleaning the top edge off over time,to clean it up.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (24 Mar 2009)

Where did you get the wheels...Or perhaps I could just scrap my 
nepews Rollerblade...lol
could you also let me know where you got the fitments for the cane..
Thanks in advance...
ALex


----------



## maltrout512 (24 Mar 2009)

Alex the wheels are off casters from screw fix. There not the best but were at hand so I took them of the brackets. The fittings for the stick came from W L Wests near Midhurst.. The number is 01798 861611. Hope this helps.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks *maltrout512* will give them a ring in morning...I got three of these
today..
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v302/ ... icture.jpg 

Will use the router to male the ring I only have a single pipe bed so will
have to mod it a bit..
Am just finishing my work bench off and want to get on the lathe
Thanks for the reply
Alex


----------



## Woodmagnet (25 Mar 2009)

Alex, post some pics when you've finished
making the rest please.My lathe has the same 
single bar and i could get an idea off you of
how to make one.
Cheers 
Kev. :wink:


----------



## maltrout512 (3 Apr 2009)

The yew stick photos I had posted, had to be scrapped. Too many flaws in the wood. Managed to find another peise of yew and started again. It is slightly longer than the mahogany stick and too my surprise I didn't need the steady when turning. One or two photos in the early stage and the rest are the finished article.






















I still have a little finishing to do, but it's almost done.


----------



## Jenx (3 Apr 2009)

Malcolm, thats another fantastic cane .... really nice work !

Its excellent ! 

8) 8) 8)


----------



## Richard Findley (3 Apr 2009)

Hi Malcolm,

Good work agan, Well done =D> =D> =D> 

What is the finished length of your canes? Did you manage to fit the drinking tude in?

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## DaveL (4 Apr 2009)

Now then looks fantastic, well done.


----------



## maltrout512 (4 Apr 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I do enjoy turning, no templates, just imagination and a nice piece of wood should result in a nice item. The lenght of the yew stick is 975mm overall. The mahogany one was 30mm shorter. My way to gauge the length is to have your hand by your side, then bend at elbow to about 75 degrees that should be a nice comfortable height. Will be making a sword / dagger stick next.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (4 Apr 2009)

Great *maltrout512* ..Not got round to making the spindle support
yet. Just finishing off small jobs in shed..Have some nice wood stock
to turn when I'm ready. Managed to get hold of Two Brass 
horses heads, 3 pool balls The black 8 balls,
One World War One bayonet designed to fit in a wood stock already 
Was given another bayonet but it is a bit rusty will have to 
try electrolysis to shift the rust..
So handles will not be a problem.


----------



## maltrout512 (4 Apr 2009)

H&B looks like your stocked up and ready tooooo turn. That yew stick I didn't need a centre steady, just kept the chisel sharpe and taken off thin amounts at a time. It would be interesting to see your finished sword stick and how you made it. I have my idea and will use that method. Shall compare notes when they are both finished.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (5 Apr 2009)

Here is the bayonet and horse head you can see it has a short thread
but it works




It has been doweled in place with a brass dowel
has a soft copper bush as it was designed to screw in to a metal
cane..




Just a closer pic of the thread





Here is the metal cane it went in rubbish, but the Idea was good..
Apparently it was an old ski pole.
It was joined by the hot and cold method..I'll just saw it off


----------

